# Does this look safe?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I just got my new SOT Malibu Stealth. I have had a SIT for years and always strapped it to my rack upside down. However this one is much bigger and I cannot flip it over by myself. I can strap it down but it has to "lean" to one side rather sit flat due to the shape of the hull. When I strap it down it seems pretty secure, but am I at risk of it coming loose or damaging my kayak? I have always used two straps and it never came close to coming loose until the buckles got old. I guess I should say my trips are generally 30 to 60 minutes on the highway. Any advice is greatly appreciated.



Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Flip it. I don't try to flip mine while it's on the roof, though. I pick it up and put it on top of the car upside down. Even though it's over 70lbs, I have no issues doing it.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy a trailer and be done with it !!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I go with the foam cheaper and easier. I dont have bars on my car and i just use the foam, tougher than you think it is. Mine has 1 season on it and ya cant even tell it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Flip it and get some foam underneath. Pool noodles might do it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the Malibu X-factor which is the 14'4" big brother of the Stealth 12. I originally carried it upside down on the roof of an Astro van and then a Trailblazer on Yakima racks. I would lay a bath mat on the side of the roof and as I slid the boat up on the roof from the side I would roll it up on edge, pivot, then let it down bottom up on the padded bars. It rode great but did get more difficult as I got older. Last year I broke down and bought a pair of Malone "Sea Wings". They are the ticket. Now I lay the bath mat on the back edge of the roof, slide the boat up onto the rear wing, slide forward, then lay it down on the front wing. All right side up, slicker than snot. You do have to watch the balance with the bars close together as the first time I reloaded in Florida the boat shot off the roof frontwards after I let go of it. It was pretty funny other than the scratches down the hood.

I am also a firm believer in using straps at the bow and stern. They will help save you in the event of a catastrophic failure of the rack if it comes loose from the car. I wouldn't want to walk back to a car behind me on the highway and as I was removing the boat from their windshield say, "It was 'pretty secure' when I left the house."

A couple of pointers on the Malibu's. Tuck the ends of the front hatch straps under themselves as they will whip in the wind and slap on the boat while driving. Also, on long trips put duct tape over the flush mounted rod holders. It took me a few miles to figure out WTF the whining was on the roof.

Also, if you are interested, I bought an older style set of Thule cradles which would not fit on the round Yakima bars. Probably sell them cheap if I can find them.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is get the pool noodles and put them on your bars and flip it over. Then use a couple ratchet straps and strap it at the bars over the hulls mid section. Also run a couple straps off the bow and stern to help prevent it from sliding forward or back. Just make them snug. If you pull them too tight it can cause the boat to flex. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aerodynamics are different from hydrodynamics and the reason why I've hauled all my kayaks upside down and backwards. There seems to be a lot less wind resistance while driving down the highway.

I've hauled these two Old Town Vapors to Kiser Lake, down I-75 at 65 mph and a couple a State Routes at 55 mph with no problems. A good cross wind will give me a push, but nothing that alters the Civic from my lane.



I've since sold one of the Vapors, have a different Civic and now own a Perception America 11. When my brother goes with me, we'll stack his Vapor on top of the America and I expect it to ride just as well as before. 

Roof Rails would make this much simpler and more secure. Even so, I do not have any problems with this method of hauling.





Bowhunter57


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Whatever you do you should try to use bow and stern straps. I've seen a few pictures floating around of rack failures and strap failures so the added insurance is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter, did you use pool noodles at one time for this.

Only two yaks, not 4. Sometimers is setting in I guess KT.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Bowhunter, did you use pool noodles at one time for this.


backlashed,
Yes. The bottom two pictures are ones of me taking my new Perception America 11, home. I have the store purchased foam block kits on the kayak, but the large pool noodle will do the same job...for less money.

This was just to get it home. I will modify how my kayak's being carried.
* I'll put the straps through sections of a small pool noodle, where they touch the paint on the car.
* Putting a couple of twists in the straps will keep them from "buzzing" while driving down the road.

When my brother goes with me, his kayak will get stacked on top, just like it was before with the large pool noodle between the two kayaks. The ratchet straps going around both kayaks are pretty snug, which keeps them "sandwiched", so they don't move independently form each other. Otherwise, the other ratchet straps are tightened securely, but not "banjo string" tight. I don't get any load shift, vibration or wind noise from the kayaks, as I travel. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm going to try to flip it, but either way I'll invest in some bow/stern tie down straps.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I am with Stuhly and Javelin!! LOL!!

If you went and got yourself a nice yak but don't sell yourself short by skimping on the carriers to hold your yak!! Get you some hilly rollers for the back and standard holders for the front. Makes your job so much easier unless you had a trailer which nothing beats it.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I appreciate everyone's input. I will definitely take it into consideration. I have spent hours googling many of the suggestions . As for Javelin's comments, he is a fishing buddy of mine so he is just giving me a hard time. He just wishes he had a kayak instead of his bass boat!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter, what happened to your Future Beach Trophy? Decide to sell it?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Bowhunter, what happened to your Future Beach Trophy? Decide to sell it?


Northern1,
If you recall, I had the 12' model and the weight/length turned out to be more than I was interested in for loading and unloading. Plus, while it was in the water, the tracking wasn't good and it didn't seem to cut through the water, but rather "plowed" through or seemed to push the water.

I sold it to a buddy, for his girlfriend and they seems to be very happy with it. I don't think they travel as much as I do, for kayak fishing.

I'm anxious to put this Perception in the water to see how it performs, as I've had several kayaks over the years and this hull design appears to be a "faster" design. Time will tell the tale. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think you're right on the plowing instead of cutting. It is very stable, but it takes quite a bit to make that thing go. Plus, I've found it is very heavy for a kayak its size. My 10'6'' was heavier than LimaEyeCatcher's 12' wilderness. At least when we were loading/unloading it sure felt like it. Crazy.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I haul mine on either a 7ft utility trailer or I put it on top of my Honda accord. Yakima makes foam blocks that sit on the cross bars of your rack. You can get them at about any sporting goods store that deals in kayaks


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

I hear ya on the difficulty of flipping the Malibu Stealth. It's not light.

I used to flip mine and then slide it up the back of the car. One time I lost control and the thing tore off one of my tailights.

From that point on I continued to flip the boat...I just didn't care about the car anymore. The kayak came first. Car-topping sure is easier when you don't care about your car.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

When i first got my malibu i used those foam for a year it worked out just fine. I would tie down the front and back. You should be fine.


----------

